# Wolf Poll



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> Like I said they are easy to like when they are not living in your back yard.


You are scared of the big bad wolf. You are ignorant when it comes to ecology and wildlife management. We get it. You don't have to keep reminding us. 

You might want to consider moving to a place where they don't have wolves. I'd miss having them more than I'd miss "sportsmen" like you.

-na


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Nick Adams said:


> You are scared of the big bad wolf. You are ignorant when it comes to ecology and wildlife management. We get it. You don't have to keep reminding us.
> 
> You might want to consider moving to a place where they don't have wolves. I'd miss having them more than I'd miss "sportsmen" like you.
> 
> -na


Well said NA. What's a "grizzley" bear anyway?


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Nick Adams said:


> You are scared of the big bad wolf.
> 
> You might want to consider moving to a place where they don't have wolves. I'd miss having them more than I'd miss "sportsmen" like you.
> 
> -na


SPOT ON !!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nick Adams said:


> You might want to consider moving to a place where they don't have wolves. I'd miss having them more than I'd miss "sportsmen" like you.-na


That says it all.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> Like I said they are easy to like when they are not living in your back yard. I happen to like grizzley bears but I happen to live 1200 miles from the nearest grizzley bear in the wild. That will be the next critter the DNR introduces to the UP. I am sure that the people who have to live with grizzley bears don't happen to like them so much. The same goes for residents of the UP and wolves. A few would not be so bad but the DNR just wants more and more and more. It gets to the point where it is like the neighbor lady who has 200 cats. Believe me 95% of the people who want wolves protected have probably never seen a wolf in the wild and do not live in close proximity to wolves.


He's entitled to his opinion, even if wrong. I would have to agree that if one is scared of the big woods, move to town.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Nick, I just happen to have a college degree in wildlife management. As you mentioned that people are shooting wolves and this is a problem. I think that the problem starts with wolves being protected. They don't have any fear of humans. I have confronted and seen enough wolves in the UP to have first hand knowledge. They come too close to a rural home bang gut shot and they run a mile or so and die. If they were delisted and hunted to some extent they might be afraid of humans and stay away from residences. I do agree with you that a few wolves help control overpopulations of deer but at this point I believe that the wolves are overpopulated. I also believe that the DNR wolf population estimate is on the low side. If the DNR is underestimating the wolf population they have their reasons I am sure. As for moving out of the UP I do not think that that will happen anytime soon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

Wolves have a great impact on the animals they hunt:

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/apps/releases/view.cfm?NewsID=5339

They also kill for fun:

http://www.missoulian.com/news/local/article_5ff01772-938f-11de-9aca-001cc4c03286.html

Note the Defender of Wildlife lady stating that she's heard of bears and lions doing this, but never wolves.  The anti's love the Wolf because they see it as a way to control populations without hunters.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

pole shows 7 of y'all are retarded.


----------



## TkP (Jan 15, 2007)

The UP has never had this many deer and wolves at the same time ever. Do we really know what happens to wolves when they are surrounded by deer in a yard; unable to flee because of 250 inches of snow. Any studies I can look at? 
What are the effects on the wolves? Can they process it mentally or do they kill as much as possible and as often as possible because they are hard wired to survive and are opportunists?


----------



## TkP (Jan 15, 2007)

Also, wolves consume about 15-24 deer per year or so roughly. Say a pack of 6 wolves move in. Say you hunt the Northern UP, where deer numbers can be 4-8 deer per square mile or less. I will go with a conservative 20 deer per year.

6*20 is 120.

120 deer per year that pack needs to kill to survive.

Say 5 deer per square mile.

120/5= 24

That's 24 square miles were the deer population is next to nothing. That's a big chunk of land.
And others wonder why most people up here have a strong dislike for wolves.....


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

*KILL EM ALL!! Thats not just my 2 cents, thats the whole U.P. talking plus the 14 of us lp deerhunting immigrants that live there 2 weeks out of the year.*


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think a hunting season would help. You can't eradicate something like the wolf with out a "banzi" charge from the left wing type of people. 

I don't live in the U.P or really been up there to experience the hunting up there. HOWEVER, I do live in a area were the coyotes are bad. I wish there was lack rules on coyotes. Shot them on sight vs. what is on the books. I think wolves could bring in a lot of revenue to the state if we have a sizable population. I would get in line to shoot at one. That's just me...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks TKP now throw in a few thrill kills and aborted fawns due to stress placed on the does from running all winter long. The way I look at the equation is each wolf can kill or impact 50 to 75 deer per year. As a deer population decreases in one area the pack will move on to another area and the killing starts all over again. I ice fish near a big deer yard and you see wolves all winter long back there so I can imagine the damage that they do


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'll agree with all of Nick's posts so far in this thread.

The second most interesting thing I see in this thread is the difference between people. Obviously everyone is a hunter but also it is apparent that they are not all sportsmen. The selfishness shows through some people.:yikes:


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

If you hunt where the wolves breed, you probably voted to eradicate them. Mix breeding range with deer yard and you get decimated deer populations. It took about 8 years in our area to destroy the deer population from the first sign of a wolf to almost no deer at all. Maybe that won't happen where deer do not yard? I hope.

If you still see some deer, you are luck enough not to hunt where the wolf breeds. If you are really lucky, they won't move into your area. Watching them is fun, but not as fun as seeing deer!

I hope they all catch mange and die.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

bhugo said:


> If you hunt where the wolves breed, you probably voted to eradicate them. Mix breeding range with deer yard and you get decimated deer populations.



I'm curious as to why you say this. I'm not contesting by any means. I just want to know if it is because they kill more deer to have a lot of carcasses to feed off of for the pups, or if it is a territorial aspect that contributes to this or if it is a thrill kill, or if it is possibly to teach the pups how to hunt?


----------



## greatnortherndave (Sep 14, 2009)

The only reason wolves are back on the endangered species list is because when the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service delisted wolves, they skimped on the public comment period and got sued. So they put them back on the list and restarted the process. By this time next year, wolves will almost certainly be delisted and back under state control.

Minnesota is already planning a wolf hunt. Michigan's wolf management plan includes hunting, but here's the problem: Wolves aren't listed as a game species here, and only the Legislature can change that. Now ask yourself: If we couldn't even get a season on mourning doves, what chance do we have of the pols in Lansing sprouting some stones and classifying wolves -- a MUCH higher profile species than doves -- as game?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Minnesota is already planning a wolf hunt. Michigan's wolf management plan includes hunting, but here's the problem: Wolves aren't listed as a game species here, and only the Legislature can change that. Now ask yourself: If we couldn't even get a season on mourning doves, what chance do we have of the pols in Lansing sprouting some stones and classifying wolves -- a MUCH higher profile species than doves -- as game?


That's why it's a good thing that the wolves increased their range to south of the bridge. When it's only a UP problem, it's not much of a problem. When it affects both peninsulas it will be deemed a problem and chances are better that something will get done.


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

carsonr2 said:


> I'm curious as to why you say this. I'm not contesting by any means. I just want to know if it is because they kill more deer to have a lot of carcasses to feed off of for the pups, or if it is a territorial aspect that contributes to this or if it is a thrill kill, or if it is possibly to teach the pups how to hunt?


I say that because a lot of folks like to see the wolves in the wild, as do I, but it seems like the areas that the wolves are concentrated the most they have brought the deer population down to nothing. Even when you compare the deer population to low levels in the past. I don't know why that occurs. I am guessing that they do kill more for their young, or maybe they just spend more time there? I am not trying to be a biologist, but I do know firsthand that if you hunt by places they breed, it is just a matter of time before you will see a tiny percentage of the deer you used to.


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> That's why it's a good thing that the wolves increased their range to south of the bridge. When it's only a UP problem, it's not much of a problem. When it affects both peninsulas it will be deemed a problem and chances are better that something will get done.


That may help more people make a more informed decision.

I think it will be a regional problem, a lot like most deer management issues. What will be best for some areas would be bad for others. When people disagree, for good reasons, they will be called slobs or greedy. In the end, management will be based on what the majority wants for their reasons and the minority of people will not be happy. 

A one size fits all mentality for a state with such a diversity of habitat will always cause division and conflict. I suppose very small regional management of any wildlife is too expensive and would cause other problems. maybe not?

I think we need to do a better job of respecting each others opinions instead of joining camps on one side or another and trying to vilify the other camps. A lot of opinions that seem to vary from what someone thinks is normal or sportsmanlike have a lot of validity for another area in the state.


----------

